# CRAB LEGS.....



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO COOK EITHER SNOW OR KING CRAB LEGS BOILED OR SETAMED? HOW DO I DO IT? LOOKING DO TRY AND COOK SOME THIS WEEKEND BUT DON'T KNOW WHERE TO START......THANKS FOR HE HELP.....


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Steam them by boiling about an inch of water in a good sized pot. throw them in and bring back to a boil, covered for 10 minutes or so. Works for me.


----------



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

?????????? ANYMORE ????????????


----------

